# Flexril/Cyclobenzaprine (10mg) - Very Experienced - Fun night with Talking chair



## toomuchtv

I have a rather large scipt for Flexril due to a back problem I'd been having for about year.  I went to physical therapy and the problem is pretty much gone now and still have a quite a few flex left.

I wrote this report several months ago and submitted it to erowid but it was never published.  I had been taking 1 flexril a day for several weeks prior to this experience, so it was built up in my system.  The night of I took two 5 mg tablets.

I took two tonight about 812. It started to affect me around 9, I started feeling more relaxed and 'down to earth'. We walked to a party and as we walked the effect started getting stronger. I had taken a shot (80 proof absolut vodka) just before we left around 915 and played a game of beer pong and drank a beer (so around three drinks later) I began to feel very heavy and relaxed. 

When we arrived at the party, I saw an old worn in leather chair that seemed to be calling my name, I wanted so badly to just sit in it and relax. I continued to socialize and drink and became heavier and heavier. I sat down on the couch next to a few friends, I looked at the leather chair and it started talking to me much like the chair on pee-wee's playhouse (around 7 or 8 drinks). He told me to come sit in him and that everything would be alright. I did. 

He wasn't as comfortable as I had imagined, until I turned and sat in him sideways. It was absolutely amazing. I just sat and talked and relaxed - I can't even describe how it felt - such extreme relaxation. An hour or two later (a two or three drinks later) I was feeling so extremely relaxed, I didn't even want to drink any more, I just sat on the couch and stared at the people at the party in a complete and utter state of relaxation. It was much like the scene in garden state where zach braff is just chilling on the couch watching things go by. Yes I even watched two girls making out. 

I sat and chilled for what seemed like two hours but in realitiy was only around 30 minutes. Everyone decided they wanted to go to some frat boy bar cause it was this kid's bday. As we were leaving, I split off from the group and wandered home cracking jokes at myself as I walked. I finally arrived at home and hit the height of relaxation as I collapsed in my desk chair and started writing this. I'm about to pass out on the keyboard and am absolutely surprised I've made it this far. You don't seem to be affected by the drunkeness; only the relaxation provided by flexeril is intensived.


----------



## Dookie122

Wow, 2 tablets doesnt seem like alot, especially since you had been taking it for a while.

  Glad you had a good experience though.


----------



## FarfFignuton

*Wow*

That's weird. Normally, a recreational dose would be, I would say, maybe 40-80mgs. I could see it working if you did not weigh alot though. I'm a pretty heavy guy, and I took 3 with mild effects


----------



## stirfry

right on, i find small doses of flexeril and a few drinks to feel pretty nice. 5-15mg then 4-5 drinks (i have tolerance to alcohol) feels very relaxing, but mild. cyclebenzeprine isnt really recreational on its own at all, and i wouldnt take this combo to 'party' as i would be too sleepy to socialize.

Dookie122 and FarfFignuton; why would you wanna take that much felxeril? 40-80 seems really high. the times i pushed the dose up to 20mg, i felt uncormfotable anti-cholinergenic effects like dry mouth and uncomfortable body feelings. i also didnt experience an increase of sedation or relaxation over the smaller doses. i say the sweet spot with this med is 10mg, just dont expect it to do too much.


----------



## toomuchtv

Dookie122 said:
			
		

> Wow, 2 tablets doesnt seem like alot, especially since you had been taking it for a while.




It quickly builds up in your system and you don't really become acclimated to it.  Since I had been taking it daily for quite sometime, the 2 tabs were much stronger than if I had not been taking it in advance.


----------

